# Free Book Finds: September 2011 (No Self Promotion, Please!)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the August 2011 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy,

The link above takes us to the July book finds instead of the August. 
Thanks for all your hard work.

_***edit: fixed it. . .thanks!  _


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

These are all Historical Romance of various time periods.

       

Historical fantasy romance I think


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's a nice September read--a classic. I can't believe it's free. I'm a huge Jane Austen fan.

PRIDE AND PREJUDICE by Jane Austen



Happy reading!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

The Preacher's Bride by Jody Hedlund


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

7 Free Albert Einstein books. Mostly collections of essays, but also some correspondence and autobiographical stuff

http://www.amazon.com/World-As-See-ebook/dp/B004Q9U0M4 The World as I See It By Albert Einstein
http://www.amazon.com/Out-Later-Years-Philosopher-ebook/dp/B004Q9U0L0 Out of My Later Years: The Scientist, Philosopher and Man Portrayed Through His Own Words by Albert Einstein
http://www.amazon.com/Theory-Relativity-Other-Essays-ebook/dp/B004Q9U0LA The Theory of Relativity and Other Essays by Albert Einstein
http://www.amazon.com/Essays-in-Science-ebook/dp/B004Q9U0MO Essays in Science by Albert Einstein
http://www.amazon.com/Essays-in-Humanism-ebook/dp/B004Q9U0MY/ Essays in Humanism by Albert Einstein
http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Wave-Mechanics-Correspondence-ebook/dp/B004Q9U0ME/ Letters on Wave Mechanics: Correspondence with H.A. Lorentz, Max Plank and Erwin Schrodinger
http://www.amazon.com/Letters-to-Solovine-1906-1955-ebook/dp/B004Q9U0LK Letters to Solovine: 1906-1955 by Albert Einstein


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Kathy Bell's Regression is currently free and the first book in a trilogy currently being discussed in the Reading with the Author Book Club. It's an alternate history/time travel tale and I quite liked it....


----------



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

arshield said:


> 7 Free Albert Einstein books. Mostly collections of essays, but also some correspondence and autobiographical stuff
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/World-As-See-ebook/dp/B004Q9U0M4 The World as I See It By Albert Einstein
> http://www.amazon.com/Out-Later-Years-Philosopher-ebook/dp/B004Q9U0L0 Out of My Later Years: The Scientist, Philosopher and Man Portrayed Through His Own Words by Albert Einstein
> ...


Don't appear to be free any longer.


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)

This is pretty neat (though not available to Canadian customers - boo!) - ABC is offering the pilot script of their new fall soap 'Revenge' as a free download on Kindle (only until the Sept 21st premiere)


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Atunah said:


> These are all Historical Romance of various time periods.
> 
> 
> 
> Historical fantasy romance I think


These are NO LONGER FREE.


----------



## ksdave (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Ashes-Honor-First-Responders-ebook/dp/B005FQKKXG/ref=pd_ts_zgc_kinc_154606011-f_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&pf_rd_p=1308356082&pf_rd_s=right-3&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=1286228011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0JYNBDZ3H51R0PNVN4QB









_*No Longer FREE*_


----------



## ksdave (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Resurrection-of-Liberty-ebook/dp/B003Y74EH6/ref=zg_bstf_158591011_23


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

ksdave said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Ashes-Honor-First-Responders-ebook/dp/B005FQKKXG/ref=pd_ts_zgc_kinc_154606011-f_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&pf_rd_p=1308356082&pf_rd_s=right-3&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=1286228011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0JYNBDZ3H51R0PNVN4QB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Right now you can get a free ebook copy of Jason Letts' new book Suspense on my blog!



http://myguiltyobsession.blogspot.com/2011/09/get-free-e-book-copy-of-jason-letts-new.html

No longer FREE on Amazon


----------



## BayChriz (May 16, 2010)

Vanquished (Victorian Romance)

Vanquished (Victorian Romance) (Kindle Edition)
by Hope Tarr

_please use the KindleBoards link-maker to construct links. Thank you _


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Ottie said:


> NO LONGER FREE


It never was free at Amazon. If you go to his blog and jump thru some hoops, he'll email you a copy.


----------



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Anyone else notice that there are so many German Kindle editions showing up in the English Amazon site as free? What is up with that?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I picked this up this morning. It is very comprehensive with a nice linked Table of Contents


----------



## Akasha (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Akasha (Aug 3, 2011)

^Sorry can`t figure out how to do it so you can click into the picture

Meant to Be ((The Saving Angels book 1)) by Tiffany King

Breathless: Book One of the Jason and Azazel Trilogy by  V.J Chambers

Heartbreak Highway by Emma Daniels

Vanquished (Victorian Romance) by Hope Tarr

Scream Angel by Douglas Smith

Reckless Magic (The Star-Crossed Series, Book 1) by Rachel Higginson


----------



## Akasha (Aug 3, 2011)

The Vampires Heart by Cochin Baker

A Moonlit Night by Adrianna White

Bitten (Bitten Series) Book 1 by Merrill Gemus 

Stolen (Bitten Series) Book 2 by Merrill Gemus 

Unfinished by Carol Oates

Discovery of Death (Blood of my World Novella One): A Paranormal Romance by A.P Fuchs

Zane's Tale: A Succubus Diaries Short by Jill Myles

Immortal Temptress (Devil's Promenade) by Aileen Fish

In the Beginning (A unique Scifi Fantasy Story) (The Great Destruction Series) by Mrs Melanie M. Ray 

Diary of a Vampeen by Christen Lovell


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Akasha said:


> ^Sorry can`t figure out how to do it so you can click into the picture


Welcome to KB (Cool name, BTW, My Queen). You can make the links Here ... and I went and did this set for you:


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, so I did both sets ....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Zane Grey & Max Brand Books are free @ Amazon. (older westerns, I picked them all up for my dad & uncle)

Zane Grey
Valley of the Wild Horses
Tales of Lonely Trails
Tales of Fishes
The Young Pitcher
The U.P. Trail
The Desert of Wheat
The Day of the Beast
The Redheaded Outfield
Light of the Western Stars
The Spirit of the Border
Betty Zane
Riders of the Purple Sage
Heritage of the Desert
To The Last Man
The Man of the Forest
The Lone Star Ranger
Desert Gold
The Rainbow Trail
The Last of the Plainsmen
The Call of the Canyon
Wildfire
The Mysterious Rider
The Rustlers of Pecos County

Max Brand
Riders of the Silences
Alcatraz
Ronicky Doone
The Garden of Eden
The Seventh Man
The Night Horseman
Harrigan
Bull Hunter
Way of the Lawless
Trailin’!
Gunman’s Reckoning
The rangeland Avenger
Black Jack
The Untamed


----------



## Akasha (Aug 3, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> Welcome to KB (Cool name, BTW, My Queen). You can make the links Here ... and I went and did this set for you:


Hi Geoffrey and thankyou . I thought it was about time I added some rather than just lurked. Akasha is my real name too


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> You can make the links Here ...


I thought since you were kind enough to supply a link, I may as well give it a try too.  Thanks 

For those that like historical novels, Redcoat is a good read and currently free.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

_Sarah's Diary_, Tshombe Kelly
*Genre:* Mystery/Thrillers

Sarah's Diary was discovered in a home amongst the gruesome carnage of three badly decomposed bodies. She was nowhere to be found. Many years have passed since those horrible murders took place and now her story has been released to the public for review.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

in honor of International Talk Like A Pirate day, Amazon has this free atm:


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you have what it takes to crack the case? Grid Detective brings classic logic puzzles to your Kindle.

Test your deduction skills as you try to solve 30 puzzles of varying difficulty. Each Grid Detective Case File starts with a brief story that describes your objective. Based on the information in the story and 6 clues, your job is to figure out which of the dozens of possible outcomes is the correct one. Using the process of elimination and deductive reasoning, you'll deduce the correct relationship between items.



A chance meeting between a mysterious woman and a lonely man, soul mates who discover each other in passing, through mere eye contact. Without needing to speak to one another, the night takes them to places they never imagined; the culmination changing both of their lives forever.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

VOOK classics have published a BUNCH of books today that are free.

http://www.jungle-search.com/US/kindle.php


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

The Bride's Baby by Liz Fielding


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's one:

Evolution: A View from the 21st Century

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0054KOKZ2?ie=UTF8&tag=kiq-pw-e-20

Kindle price tracker notified me this am, I'm sorry I didnt post it earlier. I dont know how long it will last but yup....it was $19.24 and is now FREE!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Find the October Free Book Finds thread here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,86327.0.html

Betsy


----------

